# Problème impression EPSON SX105 après MàJ 2.3.1



## PicaWeb (9 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

j'ai accepté la mise à jour des pilote d'impression pour mon imprimante Epson SX 105 le 6 mai dernier, mais malheureusement depuis j'ai des problèmes ! (alors que tout fonctionnait parfaitement avant...:hein

La feuille s'imprime correctement, mais l'impression s'arrête à 1cm du bas de la page (sur la dernière ligne à imprimer en fait). J'ai tenté d'imprimer différents types de documents (pdf, .doc) à partir de divers logiciels (Aperçu, Word, TextEdit) mais c'est toujours le même résultat.

Le problème ne semble pas venir de l'imprimante en elle-même (pas de soucis quand je la connecte à un PC sous XP).

L'idéal serait de retrouver le précédent pilote, car la version 2.3.1 a l'air de poser quelques problèmes (je n'ai pas encore acheté de DD externe pour les sauvegardes Time Machine, pas bien...:rose

Je précise que je suis sous 10.6.3

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mai 2010)

1. Tu désinstalles ton imprimante selon la procédure prévue par EPSON

2. /Bibliothèque/Printers/.../ => corbeille.

3. DVD d'installation => "Installations Optionnelles" et tu réinstalles les drivers qui vont bien.

Mais avant tout ça, tu devrais essayer de réinitialiser le service d'impression => Préférences Système>Imprimantes et fax (clique droit sur l'icône de l'imprimante dans la colonne de gauche).

Une autre solution : tu déniches le driver individuel de cette machine sur le site de EPSON et tu l'installes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h52 ----------

Selon ce document : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3669?viewlocale=fr_FR

L'Epson SX 105 est gérée par Gutenprint 5.2.3 et non pas par les drivers Espon.

Gutenprint 5.2.5 => http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php

Mais ce n'est pas très clair car la documentation Espon indique que le drivers est "Inbox", compris avec l'OS.
http://www.epson.fr/Imprimantes-et-...target=article&extn=.html&articleId=3627#toc3

Ça ne coute rien de mettre à jour Gutenprint.


----------



## PicaWeb (10 Mai 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour tes conseils.

J'ai réinitialisé le système d'impression comme tu m'as indiqué. Pas d'améioration, la feuille reste toujours bloquée après la dernière ligne imprimée (dans ma liste d'attente d'impression j'ai même maintenant le message indiquant qu'il y a un souci de communication entre l'imprimante et le mac).

J'ai supprimé dans Library/Printers mon imprimante en la mettant à la corbeille. J'ai lancé le CD d'installation pour installer dans les options facultatives ce qui concerne les imprimantes.
J'ai relancé une impression : cette fois plus rien ne s'imprime et dans la liste d'impression j'ai le message suivant :
"Error: /Library/Printers/EPSON/InkjetPrinter2/Filter/rastertoescpll.app/Contents.MacOS.rastertoescpll failed"

j'ai l'impression que ça ne s'arrange pas....


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mai 2010)

Pas que ton imprimante, il faut que tu vires tout ce qu'il y a dans /Bibliothèque/Printers

Exemple :
/Library/Printers/Brother
/Library/Printers/Canon
/Library/Printers/EPSON
/Library/Printers/hp
/Library/Printers/InstalledPrinters.plist
/Library/Printers/Lexmark
/Library/Printers/PPDs
/Library/Printers/Samsung

Tu vas aussi faire un tour dans /Bibliothèque/Application Support/ si tu trouves un dossier Espon ou approchant.

Et puis tu réinstalles les gestionnaires d'impression via le DVD de Snow et les options facultatives.


----------



## PicaWeb (10 Mai 2010)

J'ai fini par appeler le SAV d'Epson...

1er coup de fil : l'appel saute après 9 minutes d'attente:mouais:

2è appel : le conseiller m'envoie une procédure détaillée pour désinstaller proprement les pilotes actuels (ce qui n'est pas très différent de ce que j'avais fait auparavant), puis me donne le bon pilote pour mon imprimante (22 Mo seulement, vs 1,4 Go pour tous leurs pilotes en même temps quand on visite leur site). Je redémarre le Mac, vide la corbeille, mais toujours peu ou prou les mêmes symptômes (avec en bonus l'impossibilité d'imprimer plusieurs pages en une seule fois).

3è appel : le conseiller sèche, il se renseigne... puis me demande d'aller dans préférences systèmes/Imprimantes et fax. Je supprime simplement l'imprimante par le "-". Je la recréé par le "+". Double-clic sur l'icône, onglet Utilitaire, vérification des buses. Et c'est tout.
Miracle ! tout re-fonctionne !! :love:
Selon lui, il s'agirait d'un problème lors de l'exécution de la mise à jour qui n'aurait pas supprimer certains fichiers avant de les remplacer par leur nouvelle version (fichiers dont il semble difficile de trouver l'emplacement, Spotlight ne les avait pas trouvé ).
Bon, tout ça n'est pas très clair pour moi mais l'essentiel est que ça remarche 

Merci donc au SAV et à la communauté Mac pour les conseils et la réactivité  ! (car c'est peut-être aussi les manips que vous m'avez fait faire qui ont participé à ce débogage...)


----------



## HOOKER (10 Mai 2010)

PicaWeb a dit:


> J'ai fini par appeler le SAV d'Epson...
> 
> 1er coup de fil : l'appel saute après 9 minutes d'attente:mouais:
> 
> ...


Il faut être très prudent avec les MAJ Epson, je viens d'avoir un problème avec la récente  MAJ EPSON SCan qui en fait est une application et non une MAJ .Lors de son installation elle était en conflit avec  l'installation Epson Scan d'origine et a tout  bloqué.Pas facile de retomber sur ses pieds.
Cordialement


----------

